# My Senior Foster Has Decided to Frolic



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I have had a senior, bonded pair of golden fosters for two week. The younger female, 8 yr. old and blind, has her 10 yr old male companion to guide her. They were pulled, literally hours, before euthing from animal control and are in pretty bad physical shape.

The 10 year old male weighs 105 lbs., has been shaved down due to severe matting, is arthritic, has hip displasia and has suddenly decided he wants to run and frolic. I can't help but laugh as I watch him. I'm quite sure he feels relief at not having to watch out for his blind "sister". After two weeks, he feels comfortable enough that my personal dog and I will keep an eye on her.

He expends an enormous amount of energy trying to run, but mostly he just jumps in place and flaps everything he has. If this dog tried to run away I could have a cup of coffee and wander out and grab him before he got off the block!

My concern is will he hurt himself? Should I try and stop him till we get some weight off? These are wonderful fosters who may end up staying for a long time. I hate the thought of thwarting his joy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie, he just wants to enjoy life!! I think once he gets some of that excess weight off, you won't be able to enjoy coffee before chasing after him 

I don't know if it could hurt him.. I would assume that he'd know what his limits are and stop if he's hurting somewhere... maybe just don't let him over-do it, but let him have some fun too


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I say let the old boy frolic to his hearts content. I'm sure he knows his limits and that activity will do more to cut his weight than any diet would. Thank you for fostering this great couple. I would love to see some pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. They seem to know their limits. I have a 13 year old boy and he has his excitement bouncing in one place when he feels like it. He doesnt really get off the ground but he is so excited, I just smile. I say that same thing about Beau, with the slow walking.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you for confirming what my heart tells me. I know ten is not that old in the golden world, but these guys have led a very hard life with much neglect. When Buddy let down his burden, it was like a miracle. And also very, very funny.

I am technologically challenged and a very kind soul on petfinder helped me post pictures. I would be happy to post here but will need someone to pm me with an email address and post for me. Or look up on petfinders. Sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you want to email them to me, I will post them for you. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Awwww! Im so happy you have them! My 12 yr old mix outruns my 7 yr old golden all the time. Somedays he ends up a bit sore and moving slowly, but I figure it's worth it for him to get his "old man zoomies" out!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

That is so sweet. It's so nice to see fosters live it up like that, especially seniors  What a great thing you are doing for them!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a great story. I would love to see the pictures too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for such a wonderful story to start the day! Thank you for making this pair of Goldens so happy too! It is so much rewarding to see the older guys get so happy and I hope you get many more delightful moments with him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures.
Buddy









Buddy in back, Kyra in middle, Chance in front


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to make this old fella so happy by sharing his burden and giving him a happy home. He's just so incredibly happy, he can't contain himself! But I agree that he knows his limitations. My 14-year-old will occasionally run slowly on the last leg of our morning walks, but it usually ends with her sitting down abruptly when her hips give out. (Then she stands up, and we go home.) The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is such a thrill and so rewarding to see the older guys enjoy life in a good foster home. Thank you for taking them.

Beaushel - no pics, I want to see!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wierd, I can see the pictures. They are alittle slow on loading but they do appear. But here they are again.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Beaushel, Thank you for possibly double posting the pictures! These old folks are really special to me. The more exposure they get, the better chance they have.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Brings tears to your eyes, just reading it and it must be a joy to see Buddy enjoying himself. Bless you for taking them in


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you live anywhere close to water or have access to a pool, swimming would be wonderful exercise for him. It would help his joints and help reduce the weight. I live off the Intercoastal waterway of NC- I have a 14 yr. old golden boy who loves to swim-it helps his hips and stiff legs.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Buddy has gone from being the noble, long-suffering Lancelot to the debonair and stylish Fred Astaire! Ever since he broke out of his rather sad and care-worn mode he has become amazing. I can't say he gets any farther, but his smile and attitude (and occasionally altitude) are something else. This guy is prancing at every move.

Carolina, the hard part on the swimming is the foster contract with the rescue. I live about 6 blocks from the Pacific Ocean, 4 blocks from one river and 1/2 a block from another. The problem is I cannot let him off-leash outside of a contained area. Once a year the community pool has a dog party before it drains and cleans it; that is my only hope.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since you cant let him off leash, they make a long lead (get at walmart) that is about 20 feet long and he could swim that way. And you wont be breaking the law.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!! I feel like an idiot. I haven't thought along those lines before, but it's a perfect solution. My previous fosters have been younger and much stronger and I have had to use a much closer leash. Being a senior myself, control has been the main concern. These guys don't need control, just guidance.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Think it's time for more pictures - good luck with the swimming


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like you are Buddy and Kyra's guardian angel.
I used the tie out cable from Wal-mart to allow one of my shelter goldens to swim since he was not reliable about recall. They are about 20' long and quite inexpensive.
It's great to hear how happy Buddy is. sounds like he is just full of joy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a wonderful story! Just a thought as I am over protective, but as they are oldies would a doggie lifevest be a good idea?


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

booklady said:


> If this dog tried to run away I could have a cup of coffee and wander out and grab him before he got off the block!QUOTE]:roflmao:
> 
> Bless you for taking them in and giving them joy in their "golden years". :appl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you for caring for him*

Bless you for caring for this lucky dog and let him run to his hearts content!
They do know their limits!

Buddy and Kyra and Chance are ALL BEAUTIFUL!! You are a Dog Angel, Booklady!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Wondering if you still have these two precious old goldens? Didn't post before, but thank you so much for taking them in and letting them relax and have fun.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, they are still here. I have a sneaky suspicion I'll have them for a long time. That's fine with me. They make me laugh every day and really are the joys of my life right now. Kyra has a really nasty and strange (as the vet says "alien") bacterial ear infection we're trying to get control of. Buddy is finally growing out some hair. 

They have not technically gone up for adoption yet and I'm not too sure when they will. Everyone seems to be looking for puppies. Personally, I think puppies are wonderful, but I wouldn't want to do anything with them other play and send them home! 

Buddy's been coming in to work with me for a couple of hours every day (we walk to work and his endurance is getting better). I have recently been able to actually find a couple of his ribs!!!!! Feeling, not seeing. Yeayyyyyy! Kyra is a little overwhelmed by lots of people, which I understand. She can't see and she can't hear. But both of them soak up the attention and seem to love everyone.

Generally speaking, I think as stated earlier, these guys may be here to stay. Why do people think taking in a young dog is any guarantee you'll have them longer?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Good news for those poor old guys! They're definitely up on their luck with a kind foster Mom. Does the Kyra have kidney problems at all. Sometimes kidney and ear stuff goes together. Or a food allergy often causes ear problems. An acupuncturist might be able to help you. A traditional vet who also does acupuncture would be a good route to go.

A good search through this forum will yield lots of pertinent info. Those topics come up a lot.

My dogs all take Glycoflex III. It helps tremendously with older dogs/arthritic conditions. 

Thanks for giving those old guys a home.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I missed this post when it first came out but I have to say that it brought a couple of tears to my eyes reading about Buddy looking out for his sister! They sure sound like 2 sweet and loving dogs and thank you for stepping up to take care of them in their golden years! I did LOL when I read about him frolicking around  

I'm so glad that they will be able to spend the rest of their lives being loved and properly cared for.


----------



## cindy58 (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to hear they are doing so well with you and that you're enjoying them too! My dog (almost 13) would LOVE to walk to work with me and be able to stay!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you to all for the supportive comments! So nice to be in a place where people appreciate a little senior wisdom!

I will ask the vet on Monday (our seemingly standing appointment) about the kidneys. This poor little girl is a medical train wreck. She has green gunk coming out of her ears. It is dying her hair green! She's on her second round of Zeniquin and her first week's worth of Amoxicillin. The Amoxicillin seems to have stopped any scratching (she's no longer red and green) and other than the ooze, she seems to feel fine. All I am using to clean her ears is warm water. She hasn't been in any swamps or bogs. Could be some sort of chemical reaction so I am switching to a saline for cleaning. Aargh! I just don't want the rescue to give up on her before we get this cleared up.

I would go ahead and adopt both dogs if I could completely afford what I know will be a grocery list of med and vet bills.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Love those beautiful golden faces. Thank you so much for taking care of these two. You are a very special person. Please let us know how you make out at the vet tomorrow. Give them a big hug!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

The mystery (hopefully) has been solved about the girl with the green ears. My vet spent the week researching and found there is a bacillus that does this. She had never in her 12 years in practice seen it before. Evidently, it has a much higher than normal occurance in golden retrievers (and rabbits oddly enough). So there must be a higher susceptiblity for goldens than other breeds.

The vet was really excited to have found this and has ordered special ear drops that are supposedly pretty effective without horrid side effects. Unfortunately, they had a dog hit by car that came in so I wasn't able to ask again what the name of it was. Never fear, this was not our last appointment! I will get the name. The sad part is that all of her research turned up the fact that by the time it reaches this point, odds are pretty good that the ear drum has ruptured. I am not really surprised as when she came to me, the coordinator said they were pretty sure her hearing was not good and that she had to have her ears flushed at the same time as her teeth pulling and were not able to get too far down or get all of the infection as it was connected to the nerves. (I told you she was a medical train wreck!) Throw in blindness and you have a very sweet, very timid girl.


----------

